# Gear puzzle idea



## qwr (May 10, 2022)

In that time period between sorta waking up and actually waking up, I thought of a gear puzzle idea (inspired by the JRCuber video about 3x3 shapemods) with the center edge replaced with gear teeth so that either the corners or edges rotate, but not both. Actually the original idea was to take the basic 3x3 mechanism cross-section and add internal gear teeth. Has anyone made this puzzle yet?



From https://www.cs.brandeis.edu/~storer/JimPuzzles/ZPAGES/zzzRubik3x3x3.html interesting page from a puzzle collector




Also here's an interesting paper https://www.cs.columbia.edu/cg/twisty/twisty.pdf


----------

